# I will overcome the damage I've done



## Canadian Virgo (Jul 11, 2004)

My first journal entry = my first step on a long road to success.  

I won't post my stats, but I will tell you I'm fairly out of shape.  My first post on the newbie board is here...which will tell you a brief history of why and how I became this way:  Slacker Extraordinaire 

I admit it's difficult for me to post this sensitive information about myself, I have generally been a fit person from age 20-25, and now it's a totally different circumstance.  I'm a smoker, a social drinker and do not eat enough healthy food (or any food for that matter) to achieve a healthy physique.  Although, I have been running on a somewhat regular basis.  I just completed a half marathon on Father's Day with a time of 2:42:48.

Anyway, I'm not too sure what kind of journal this is going to be.  I don't think I'll get right in and post my diet just yet...and as for my training schedule, I don't think I would be able to maintain posting on a daily basis (working 2 jobs right now) So, for the meantime I am going to keep this more general, in regards to my progress and obstacles...and will update as much as I can.  

I worked out today for the first time in a long while.  I noticed my endurance and strength have plummeted since my last workout.  I won't let it discourage me, in fact I will look at it as determination to "overcome the damage I've done".


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

Good Luck CanadianVirgo


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

welcome back and Good Luck !


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome back CV  Good to see you here! We'll all be here to cheer for you


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Jul 12, 2004)

*Starting with the basics...*

Thanks for posting, everyone!   

Second day workout.  I'm aiming for 5 days of training per week.  So far I've been incorporating 30 minutes of cardio (as a warm-up) and strength training after.  I don't want to overdue it, especially since my one job is physically demanding as well.  

I went grocery shopping today...and my fridge looks 100% times better!  I remember from previous training what "the good foods are" and I have excluded anything that might interfere with my progress.  Now the only thing I really need to work on is eating smaller frequent meals, versus my sporadic meal times.    

I'm drinking lots of water, and taking vitamins...didn't buy any sport supplements just yet, I'm unsure what would work best for me at the moment.  I'll be doing some more research when I have the time.


----------

